# Big Problem with Lenovo 300S, 90DQ



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just received this Lenovo desktop computer the other day. (It was my mother-in-laws who just passed away.)

I tried to boot it up yesterday for the first time and it had a ton of updates in Windows 10.

This computer is less than 2 years old. Afterwards, I tried to re-set to factory setting and I may have screwed up because before it could finish with the install I unplugged it.

Afterwards I tried to boot it back up but now all it will do is put the Lenovo emblem on the monitor for a minute or so then will shut down and start back and do the same thing. Over and over...

I have ran all the Lenovo diagnostics and it's not in the hardware... Did I screw up the OS???

If so, is there any way to fix it???



This is a Pentium Celeron dual core 1.6 GHz. with 4 gigs memory.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Lenovo IdeaCentre 300s* desktop.
What's the exact serial number on it?

Why did you unplug it while it was going through the factory reset process?
You most likely corrupted the factory reset process by doing that.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

Machine type: 90DQ
S/N. R301SDSS
IdeaCentre 300S-11IBR
Mfg. Date. 2015-12-11
OS: Windows 10 Home

I wasn't thinking when I unplugged it. Can i buy a copy of Windows and install it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that serial number, you have THIS *Lenovo IdeaCentre 300S-11IBR Desktop *(Machine Type: 90DQ, Model: 002MUS)
It appears it was purchased in May 2016 in the U.S.A., and its warranty expired in May 2017.

If you go HERE, then click "Get Started", then enter the serial number, then click "Submit", you'll discover the recovery media kit for it is no longer available.

If you're no longer able to access and use the factory reset partition, you'll need to install Windows 10 Home 64-bit in that desktop in a different manner.

If you go HERE, you can download and save the Media Creation Tool.
You then use that tool to download and save the appropriate Windows 10 .ISO file.
You then burn that Windows 10 .ISO file to a DVD-R to create a bootable install disc for Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

If you're a "newbie/novice" user, you may need help doing it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for the info.
I'm not exactly a newbie/novice.
I have modified computers in the past and have been able to bring some back from the doors of the recycle bin... 
I'll take a look at the info you provided and see what happens.


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

Downloading the Windows 10 ISO file to my Gateway desktop. Then I will burn the file to a blank DVD.
What have I got to lose???
I would like to get this Lenovo going so that I can either sell it or donate it to someone that needs it.
Can I just start this Lenovo and put the DVD in?


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

For some reason, the image will not burn onto blank Verbatim DVD.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

"Memorex" DVD-R's and the Ashampoo Burning Studio app are what I use for creating bootable install discs, so I can't comment on "Verbatim" discs and the software app you're using.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

I re-downloaded the Microsoft Media tool and was able to burn a DVD with the .ISO files.

Will attempt to do the re-install tomorrow.

I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

After putting in the DVD and starting the Boot Menu for DVD, it acts like it wants to install but just freezes up!

All that's on the monitor is the Windows logo and under it the littles circle of loading dots that is stopped....

Now what can I do???


----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well I dropped off this computer to have a real computer tech attempt to fix it.

No cost for the diagnosis so this is good.

I'll Keep all posted as to what is wrong with it...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------



## JerryB52 (Apr 26, 2014)

Final update. Somehow I trashed the motherboard.
Being that this was a low-end computer that was willed to me, it's no big loss.
I know what not to do with any other computers.


----------

